# Solved: a248.e.akamai.net



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the third time this has happened. Seems just when I try to go to Facebook.com (yeah, I know!). Chrome stops me with the warning and the IP address isn't that for facebook. On my laptop I get to Facebook ok and the IP address there is 69.171.223.13. BUT on the desktop (same router), the IP address is 24,143.201.211. Both use Win 7. Router is Linksys wrt310n. 

Ron

Found another forum where this problem was noted; someone said that Linksys routers can get "dns poisoning" and that rebooting the router will solve the problem. It seems to have done just that.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try clearing Google Chrome's cookies and history.

If no luck,

Click Start > Programs > Accessories > right-click on *Command Prompt*, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the Command Prompt, type: *ipconfig /flushdns* 

Press Enter.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

RonInNYC said:


> This is the third time this has happened. Seems just when I try to go to Facebook.com (yeah, I know!). Chrome stops me with the warning and the IP address isn't that for facebook. On my laptop I get to Facebook ok and the IP address there is 69.171.223.13. BUT on the desktop (same router), the IP address is 24,143.201.211. Both use Win 7. Router is Linksys wrt310n.
> 
> Ron
> 
> Found another forum where this problem was noted; someone said that Linksys routers can get "dns poisoning" and that rebooting the router will solve the problem. It seems to have done just that.


You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, if the problem is indeed solved, which wasn't that clear in the first place _(It seems to have done just that?)_, then click on







.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

If not, try Phantom's solution first. If that doesn't work, we might have to look at a possible hijack case. I wouldn't expect this to be a router poisoning attack if the other machine on the same network gets through just fine.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

However, *Akamai* is legit. It's a fast caching solution for websites which have a great number of hits, like Facebook, Microsoft and Yahoo. It's using HTTPS (SSL).


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah, I didn't realize that. Thank you for the correction Phantom.


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

This happened again today and again I used ipconfig /flushdns and that worked great with no down time. BUT, any way to find out what site is poisoning my dns cache?

Ron


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

Phantom010: So, in that case, using Akamai is probably not due to something malicious. But then, why does Chrome object? Is this a problem with Chrome, detecting Akamai and deciding it is malicious when it's not?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think Chrome can't differentiate Akamai from a malicious website in that warning. It's simply detecting a different IP address instead of the one you should normally be getting for Facebook. But why you are having the issue is beyond me.


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm having an issue besides Chrome's colorful warning. Of course, I'm nervous about clicking on the link, coward that I am.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The security settings inside Chrome on that particular computer might be configured differently than the ones on the computers not giving you the warning messages. Try comparing them.

*How to Configure Chrome Security Settings*


----------



## RonInNYC (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks. This helps.


----------

